# #NEWS: More regulations required for advertisment of new projects in the media



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

Article from Al Bayan. Too long to translate, but will summarise for the illiterates later


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

curious , don't know what that could be about.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Does it have something to do with Nakheel advertising the Palm islands as having lots of open spaces between the houses but a very different reality?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Or about EMAAR's villa comunities being of high quality and stunning design? :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

or abt the torch's "Burj Al Arab in walking distance" :rofl:


----------



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

It's mostly about evaluating proposed new projects and checking up on the company behind them, before allowing them to advertise. It's to prevent any fraud operation, such as that of The Jewel project. It undermines investor confidence.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I would say Nakheel and Emaar's "lies" undermine investor confidence but hey!


----------



## asb63 (Aug 2, 2005)

I do not think they are refering to Nakheel or Emaar. They are refering to smaller groups. Nakheel is a governmental sector


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

they won't attack nakheel or emaar, of course not.
btw why are there no bad things about dubai holding?


----------

